# Quota System Issues?



## PROPGUN (Feb 12, 2017)

Anybody having problems accessing the DNR quota hunt pages? Doesn't matter if I go through the app or the website, I enter my login data and it tells me there is no customer record found. Never had a problem before but I also see they no longer require full SSN, just last four, so they've changed something. Ends up taking me to the "create customer ID" page every time. Strange since I just renewed mid-january.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Feb 12, 2017)

After reading your post I went to the site and saw that it is different now, however had no problem accessing my account.  May want to try the help line at 1-800-366-2661.


----------



## michaelmiracle (Feb 12, 2017)

I logged in mine yesterday to see how many points I had saved and didn't have any problems.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Feb 15, 2017)

tried it  a week ago an couldnt get in but got  a message that it was down  for maitnance


----------

